# New and pumped to learn



## airbornezack (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello I'm airbornezack. My boy, Airbornejonny18b, I served in the army with referred me to here to help further my bodybuilding lifestyle. Lock and loaded to see what I can get into!


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 21, 2014)

airbornezack said:


> Hello I'm airbornezack. My boy, Airbornejonny18b, I served in the army with referred me to here to help further my bodybuilding lifestyle. Lock and loaded to see what I can get into!



guys, i consider him one of my best friends. lets give him some reps and help him out!!!!! still trying to get him to run a cycle.


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 21, 2014)

bro, here, check out my first log
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/199800-MY-MASTERON-TEST-PROP-CYCLE-COURTESY-OF-Z-and-EP


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 21, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 21, 2014)

shit zack, your rep status is going up lol. u should post some progress pics in Zs section. our team will help you no questions asked. free advice will help greatly.


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 21, 2014)

OTG,hes one of us. lets help him get on the right first cycle hes ever ran.


----------



## aminoman74 (Aug 22, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 22, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Aug 22, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 22, 2014)

Welcome.  Glad to see armed forces.  All I can say is thanks to y'all for your sacrifices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 22, 2014)

yep, me and zack go back many years. to this day, if i hear someone say tulsa oklahoma, i wanna go backkkkk lmao, am i right zack?


----------



## brazey (Aug 22, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Riles (Aug 22, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## airbornezack (Aug 22, 2014)

Man good old Tulsa! I'm sure my liver is still recovering haha! Thanks everyone for the hospitality!! Will be posting training pictures soon and open to all opinions!!


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 22, 2014)

airbornezack said:


> Man good old Tulsa! I'm sure my liver is still recovering haha! Thanks everyone for the hospitality!! Will be posting training pictures soon and open to all opinions!!


i just remember, me walking out the bedroom trying to get dressed as that child was staring me lmfao.
 y do u think i was so adamant to GTFO llol


----------



## airbornezack (Aug 22, 2014)

I left myself breakfast on the table so I was in the win!


----------



## Repo (Aug 22, 2014)

Welcome to the forum - and thank's for serving ... "my hats of to you brother!"

Repo


----------



## airbornezack (Aug 22, 2014)

I appreciate it man!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## TexxGearsRep (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi welcome to IMF!


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

